# Why do mummies have trouble keeping friends?



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Why do mummies have trouble keeping friends?
They're too wrapped up in themselves...


--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Where do werewolf puppies come from?
"NOT THE PET STORE!"

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*What would you get if you crossed a watchdog with a werewolf?*

*A very nervous mailman*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

What would you get if you crossed Bozo the Clown with a psychic?

A happy medium.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------

